# Misty - Collings I30 LC



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

That was beautiful!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WONDERFUL! 

Thanks so much for posting a jazz composition. You are an extremely talented guitarist.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello gentlemen...thanks so much for sharing your time to give this a listen and i hope all is very well your way, dale.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I attacked the piece last year (book "Fingerpicking standards")...
I recalled it played on piano...
Great interpretation Sir ! ;-)


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

i'd love to hear you playing that arrangement...amazing how many ways people can play the same tune! Thanks for checking this out and all the best with your music!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's really quite lovely. Very clean playing. Thanks for not drowning it in delay/reverb as seems to be the fashion these days.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Mooh said:


> That's really quite lovely. Very clean playing. Thanks for not drowning it in delay/reverb as seems to be the fashion these days.


thanks for the kind response and sharing your time to give this a listen!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Really nice playing - loved listening to this.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

dale said:


> i'd love to hear you playing that arrangement...amazing how many ways people can play the same tune! Thanks for checking this out and all the best with your music!


I found this on my YouTube account : https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dh9urz1Syl0
Gee ! Already three years ago, really ?! I am afraid this is not as good as your interpretation (be it for my mean play or poor soundtake with my iPad mic) as the video was rolled as part of a series to witness the progression of a fifty-five years old lazy guy turning to fingerstyle. 
P.S. The guitar was a Larrivée OM-03R (I gave her to my brother as retirement gift)


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Macki said:


> Really nice playing - loved listening to this.


thanks for sharing your time...greatly appreciated, thanks for the kind post.



mawmow said:


> I found this on my YouTube account : https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dh9urz1Syl0
> Gee ! Already three years ago, really ?! I am afraid this is not as good as your interpretation (be it for my mean play or poor soundtake with my iPad mic) as the video was rolled as part of a series to witness the progression of a fifty-five years old lazy guy turning to fingerstyle.
> P.S. The guitar was a Larrivée OM-03R (I gave her to my brother as retirement gift)


thanks for sharing the link...enjoyed your fingerstyle approach and indeed a beautiful guitar!


----------

